# FR: il aurait pu + infinitif présent / il pourrait + infinitif passé



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

C'est bien quelque chose qui me mystifie depuis longtemps. Pour quelle raison que ce soit, je ne vois aucune différence de sens entre les deux phrases ci-dessous: 

_L'homme* aurait pu* *tuer* sa femme. _

_L'homme *pourrait avoir tué* sa femme._

À mon humble avis, je vois la première employée beaucoup plus souvent dans la presse que la deuxième. 

The man may/could have killed his wife. 

Savez-vous quelque chose que ne sait pas pauvre Icetrance? 

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also the thread FR: Qui a/aurait pu tuer le voleur ? / Qui peut/pourrait avoir tué le voleur ?


----------



## Ploupinet

En fait, la première phrase signifie que l'homme n'a pas tué sa femme, mais que ça a failli arriver (je ne sais pas, par exemple dans un accident de voiture).
La seconde n'a pas le même sens : elle caractérise une hypothèse. "Il est possible que l'homme ait tué sa femme" pourrait être une phrase du même sens.
J'espère que ça peut t'aider !


----------



## itka

On ne saurait mieux dire !


----------



## Icetrance

Merci Ploupinet!

Si je dis «L'île n'est pas belle comme on aurait pu le croire en en regardant des photos», le sens en anglais serait: The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought when you looked at pictures of it.

On ne dit pas: comme on pourrait l'avoir cru


----------



## itka

C'est ça ! Tu as compris !


----------



## Nicomon

En m'inspirant de l'explication de Ploup, je suis portée à faire la nuance suivante...

Il aurait pu tuer = He could have killed  (but it didn't happen)
Il pourrait avoir tué = He is likely to have killed  (he's a suspect).


----------



## Icetrance

Mais si je dis «L'île n'est pas belle comme on aurait pu le croire en en regardant des photos», le sens en anglais serait: The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought when you saw pictures of it.

Dans ce cas-ci, on ne parle pas d'un évènement qui a failli se produire, mais plutôt de la possibilité que ce dernier se soit produit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Il aurait pu tuer = He could have killed  (but it didn't happen)
> Il pourrait avoir tué = He is likely to have killed  (he's a suspect).


Non, Nicomon. _Il pourrait avoir tué_ n'indique aucune notion de *forte* probabilité (contrairement à _he is likely to…_). Ainsi, comme l'a suggéré Ploup, il s'agit simplement d'une possibilité, d'une hypothèse et il faudrait la traduire par _It is possible that he killed_ ou _He may have killed (but we don't know)_…



Icetrance said:


> Mais si je dis «L'île n'est pas belle comme on aurait pu le croire en en regardant des photos», le sens en anglais serait: The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought when you saw pictures of it.
> 
> Dans ce cas-ci, on ne parle pas d'un évènement qui a failli se produire, mais plutôt de la possibilité que ce dernier se soit produit.


En fait, c'est encore une fois une hypothèse : c'est synonyme de _Si on avait regardé les photos, on aurait pu croire que l'île était belle. _


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Maître. 

Bien d'accord pour _may (might?) have killed_. Innocent avant d'être déclaré coupable.


----------



## Outsider

Are the following translations accurate?

_L'homme* aurait pu* *tuer* sa femme. _
The man was close to killing his wife. / The man nearly killed his wife.

_L'homme *pourrait avoir tué* sa femme._
The man could/may/might have killed his wife.​


----------



## Maître Capello

_L'homme* aurait pu* *tuer* sa femme._ → implies that he didn't kill his wife
The man was close to killing his wife. / The man nearly killed his wife. → It would be more accurate to say "The man could have killed his wife [if things had gone wrong / if he had wanted to, etc.]".

_L'homme *pourrait avoir tué* sa femme._ → implies that we don't know whether he killed his wife or not
The man could/may/might have killed his wife.


----------



## Icetrance

If we had seen the photos, we might have thought that the island was beautiful.

C'est interéssant de noter que on ne peut pas dire «on pourrait avoir cru».
Ai-je raison?

Si on avait regardé les photos, on pourrait avoir cru que l'île était belle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, ce n'est pas possible parce que ce temps est un conditionnel présent (_pourrait_) et que la concordance des temps ne serait pas respectée.


----------



## Icetrance

Je pense que ce que je vais écrire en parenthèse ci-dessous aidera bien ceux et celles sur ce site qui pourront avoir du mal à faire la différence de sens entre les phrases comme telles.

L'homme aurait pu tuer sa femme = The man could have his wife (but he didn't)

Par contre, l'autre exemple que j'ai cité suppose uniquement que la possibilité de penser que l'île était belle était bien au  rendez-vous en en regardant des photos. Que cette idée ait vraiment traversé l'esprit de la personne en question n'est pas connu.

_Pouvoir _au conditionel passé n'implique pas toujours que l'évènement en question ne s'est jamais produit. C'est bien là ce que j'essaie de dire.

Exemple: T'as vu ce mec là qui tenait une canette de bière qui criait ton prénom? Non. Mais pourquoi tu me l'as pas dit? Ça aurait pu être mon frère.


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Exemple: T'as vu ce mec-là qui tenait une canette de bière et qui criait ton prénom? — Non. Mais pourquoi tu me l'as pas dit? Ça aurait pu être mon frère.


Mmmh… J'hésite, mais je crois bien que ce n'est pas possible parce que justement le conditionnel passé avec un verbe tel que _pouvoir_ ou _vouloir_ ne peut indiquer qu'un fait qui ne s'est pas produit. Pour exprimer ce que tu veux dire, j'aurais écrit : _C'était peut-être mon frère._


----------



## Icetrance

Si je dis «L'ile n'est pas belle comme on aurait pu le croire en en regardant des photos»

Comme traduire ça vers l'anglais alors? The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought when you saw pictures of it.

Ça veut dire quoi? qu'il se peut que ceux qui en ont regardé des photos aient bel et bien cru que l'île était belle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela veut dire que si des personnes ont regardé des photos de cette île, elles ont peut-être cru qu'elle était belle (alors qu'en fait elle ne l'est pas).

_The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought if you had seen pictures of it._


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> _The island is not beautiful like you may/might have thought *if you had seen pictures of it. c'est ça*_


La clause "si" (ou un équivalent de ça) s'impose ici. C'est ce que je pensais tout au fond de mon esprit. Je suis toujours à douter de moi-même, ce qui donne l'impression que je ne sais absolument rien.


----------



## Icetrance

Il est question ici du verbe _pouvoir _au conditionel passé se trouvant dans un contrat dans lequel son sens ne semble pas sous-entendre un fait qui ne s'est jamais produit comme je l'aurais pensé après avoir eu cette discussion relativement longue sur ce fil.

_ Les droits d’utilisation ou d’exploitation des connaissances antérieures, comme des résultats propres de la Partie défaillante, les licences qu’elle _*aurait pu *_*concéder* au titre de l’Article 11 sont maintenus pour la durée qui leur est propre._

Pour ma part, ce verbe veut dire «may have issued", dans le sens qu'il y a possibilité que cette Partie ait concédé des licences.


----------



## Icetrance

If I say 

L'homme aurait pu tuer sa femme" couldn't it imply that there was a possibility he did (would have been able to)

On est loin d'être sûrs, mais cet homme aurait pu tuer femme. 

If you say "Qui aurait pu tué sa femme", doesn't it mean "who could have killed his wife (who could be the suspects). 

Peut-être est-ce moins accusateur quë "qui a pu/pourrait avoi tué sa femme"?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, Icetrance. Methinks we've already explained that, haven't we? 

_L'homme aurait pu tuer sa femme_ *does imply* that he did *not* do it…


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> No, Icetrance. Methinks we've already explained that, haven't we?


 absolument, et je pensais avoir très bien compris

Je te demande gentiment de voir ce fil. C'est bien pour cette raison que j'ai décidé de ressuciter ce fil-ci.

Peut-être suis-je fou, mais tu devras le prouver, mon cher Maître Capello.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est très facile…  Dans le fil dont tu parles, il s'agit d'une *question* ; dans ce fil-ci, il s'agit d'une *affirmation*.

_Il aurait pu tuer sa femme._ (affirmation) → Il a failli la tuer, mais ça n'est *pas* arrivé.
_Qui aurait pu tuer sa femme ?_ (question) → Sa femme est morte. Qui est-ce qui a eu la possibilité de la tuer ?


----------



## Icetrance

Merci!

Ce n'est pas que tu aies tort ici, mais la confusion demeure un peu pour moi. Je vois bien, en tout cas, ce que vous essayez tous de dire dans ce fil. 

Pour clarifier les choses, supposons que je dis: _Toutes les personnes qui auraient pu tuer cette femme cette nuit-là _(elles avaient eu toutes la capacité de la tuer compte tenu du fait que ces dernières étaient toutes autour de l'assassinée la nuit de sa mort). Cela pourrait sous-entendre qu'on ne peut toujours pas écarter la possibilité qu'aucune de ces personnes n'aie tué cette femme. Tout tient du contexte bien sûr, mais ai-je toujours tort (comme d'habitude)?

Par contre, je vois bien que cela pourrait également sous-entendre que ces personnes auraient pu la tuer, mais enfin elles ne l'ont jamais fait.


----------



## vevey

Je me demandais quelle est la difference entre ces deux expressions ou si elles voulaient dire la meme chose.
"Il aurait pu y avoir" un accident"
"Il pourrait y avoir eu" un accident".

Merci 
drew


----------



## Renaudbb

Oui, c'est différent. La seconde version peut également avoir deux sens différents, si "IL" fait référence à une personne (et en l'occurence à la même personne que dans la première version) ou si c'est le "IL" de "il pleut" (forme vide)...

Pour que la question aie du sens, nous prenons la première hypothèse.


"John est allé sur l'autoroute avec des pneus en mauvais état. Il aurait pu y avoir un accident" (il aurait pu avoir un accident sur l'autoroute à cause de ses pneus => sous-entendu ON SAIT QU'IL N'EN A PAS EU).

"John est allé sur l'autoroute avec des pneus en mauvais état. Il pourrait y avoir eu un accident" (sous-entendu "IL N'EST PAS IMPOSSIBLE QU'IL AIT EU UN ACCIDENT mais nous n'en savons rien").

Hope this helps !


----------



## DernierVirage

I hope that a native French speaker can help me to understand the difference in nuance (if indeed there is one) between "aurait pu..." and 'pourrait avoir...". As an example, I give the following example:

1. Les connaissances qu'il aurait pu acquérir
2. Les connaissances qu'il pourrait avoir acquises

I have the impression that the construction in 1. is much more frequently used than 2., but I would appreciate knowing more on this subject. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaby

Hello DernierVirage,

Here is how I understand these 2 sentences:

1) Si je dis "Les connaissances qu'il aurait pu acquérir", cela signifie qu'il n'a pas acquis ces connaissances. J'attends un "si" dans la suite de la phrase, par exemple "Les connaissances qu'il aurait pu acquérir s'il s'était donné un peu de mal." 

2) Si je dis "Les connaissances qu'il pourrait avoir acquises", je ne sais pas s'il a acquis ces connaissances ou non. Il se peut qu'il ait acquis ces connaissances.
C'est une formulation fréquente dans la presse. Par exemple "Disparu depuis une semaine, il pourrait avoir été enlevé par ..."


----------



## DernierVirage

Merci beaucoup de cette réponse, qui est non seulement extrêmement claire, mais aussi parfaitement logique !

J'ai pourtant l'impression qu'on a tendance à dire plus souvent "aurait pu" même dans les situations (comme celles que vous avez évoquées) où "pourrait avoir" devrait en théorie s'imposer. Ai-je raison, où a votre avis sont les deux formulations toujours utilisées plus ou moins correctement (dans la langué parlée) ?

Merci encore.


----------



## Mauricet

Difficile à dire. Je pense que la différence excellemment expliquée par zaby est bien sentie par les locuteurs cultivés, que par exemple dans un bon journal les deux formulations seront utilisées correctement. Dans une conversation c'est moins évident. Il est probable que les situations qui demandent "aurait pu" sont plus fréquentes que celles qui demandent "pourrait avoir" (sauf en journalisme) ce qui ferait paraître cette dernière formule plus relevée; d'où peut-être une tendance à l'ignorer ou à l'éviter en langue parlée familière.

(Edit) Contre-exemple : un article du Figaro titrait _Viguier aurait pu avoir un coup de folie_ (Il s'agit d'un procès pour meurtre) au lieu de _pourrait avoir eu_. Il y a donc un certain flottement même chez les journalistes ...


----------



## DernierVirage

Mauricet, merci de votre message, qui confirme mes propres impressions, d'autant plus que, comme vous dites, les journaux ne respectent pas toujours les règles à la lettre !


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

So, there must be a difference in meaning between 'Il aurait pu rentrer chez lui' and 'Il pourrait être rentré chez lui'.

   Is this correct: "Si Jean avait su que les cours seraient annulés, il aurait pu rentrer chez lui" and 
     "Est-ce que vous avez vu Jean?
     "Non, mais il m'a dit qu'il est malade, donc il pourrait être rentré chez lui" (c-à-d, je ne sais pas où il est, mais il est bien possible qu'il soit rentré) ??? 

 Merci d'avance


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, I think there is a difference in meaning.  The same English phrase could translate both your phrases, but I feel "could" is being used in different meanings.   
'Il aurait pu rentrer chez lui' - he could have gone home (he had the opportunity to go home - "could" in the "was able" sense, past tense of "can")
'Il pourrait être rentré chez lui' - he could have gone home (he might now be back at home - "could" as a modal verb of probability, it is possible that he has gone home and is there now).

The sentences look fine to me, but I'll let the natives be the judge of that.


----------



## Mauricet

> 'Il aurait pu rentrer chez lui' - he could have gone home (he had the  opportunity to go home  - "could" in the "was able" sense, past tense of  "can")


If ... (then) he would have had the opportunity to go home (c'est un conditionnel).





> 'Il pourrait être rentré chez lui' - he could have gone home (he might  now be back at home - "could" as a modal verb of probability, it is  possible that he has gone home and is there now).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, I agree, Mauricet. I didn't actually mean the phrase in brackets "he had the  opportunity to go home" as a translation of the phrase, but as a description of the difference between having an opportunity, and probability.

The translation "he could have gone home" is still okay for this tense in French as, of course, is your lengthier version, as "can" doesn't have an infinitive form and therefore not a past participle equivalent to "pu" either.  

If John had known that his classes would be cancelled, he could have gone home.


----------



## Mauricet

"If ... (then) he would have had the opportunity to go home (c'est un conditionnel)" n'est pas non plus une traduction. Mais si _Il aurait pu rentrer chez lui_ peut être traduit _He could have gone home_ dans ce contexte, je pense que _he could_ doit être interprété comme un conditionnel (he would have been able to) plutôt que comme le passé de _can_. Non ?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, you are right Mauricet.  "Could" here is, indeed, the conditional, not the past tense.  I was mistaken, sorry about that .  While "could" *is *the past tense of the modal verb "can", it is also the conditional form of "can", so "could have gone home" = "would have been able to go home " = "aurait pu rentrer chez lui".  I had to look up the grammar myself, and here it is (source: englishpage.com)


> Conditional with Modal Verbs
> There are some special conditional forms for modal verbs in English:
> would have + can = could have
> would have + shall = should have
> would have + may = might have
> 
> The words "can," "shall" and "may" cannot be used with "would have." Instead, they must be used in these special forms.
> Examples:
> If I had gone to Egypt, I could have learned Arabic.
> If she had had time, she might have gone to the party.
> 
> The words "could," should," "might" and "ought to" include Conditional, so you cannot combine them with "would have."
> Examples:
> If I had had more time, I could have exercised after work.
> If he had invited you, you might have gone.



Another example which I have just made up myself: "If I had not posted in this thread, I could have had a quieter afternoon."


----------



## Nicomon

In my francophone mind, it goes like this:

_Il aurait pu rentrer chez lui =  He could have_  (ability/opportunity) 

_Il pourrait être entré chez lui =  Il est peut-être rentré chez lui/Il est possible qu'il soit... =  He may/might have  _(possibility/eventuality; we don't know for sure)


----------



## wildan1

…and that matches my English-speaker's mind as well, Nicomon.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, certainly, _he may/might have _is fine; _he could have_ is also possible in this same "probability" sense (at least in BE).

_If I had done more revision, I might/may/could have passed the exam.   _Several other translations are possible here of course, e.g. "...may/might have been able to...", "... _it would have been possible for me to_ ..." etc.

Source: englishgrammarsecrets.com here:


> We can use 'could have' to speculate  about what has happened. (We can also use 'may have'  or 'might have' in  these situations.)
> 
> She could have taken the earlier train.
> Simon could have told her.
> They could have overheard what we said.


----------

